# 3 pt. Hitch Easy Change System



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

These might make a welcome additon to your 3 pt. hitch rockshaft arms, especially if you did not get the telescoping links. The website did not give any pricing information so you will have to send an inquiry.

Pat’s Easy Change System


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

They sell for $190.

I would go back and buy telescoping end links first.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

List price on the telescoping draft link ends is $215 from JD, and they won't allow you to latch onto an implement just by backing into it and lifting.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Neither will these unless you have pre-set your sway bars to the correct width. Otherwise you have to make sure your lift arms are wide enough but not to wide. Each have their pros and cons.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

Depends on the implements I suppose, but I never adjust the width when switching between chipper, box blade, rotary cutter, or 3-point carry all.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Maybe I am wrong. I will start paying attention to see if I basicly use the same swaybar lengths and will do some measuring. My I have just been blind and need to open my eyes.

Thanks for the info GreenMtnMan


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

You're welcome, but please understand that I'm not endorsing this product. I've never used it.

One possible downside might be that the implement would attach further rearward using these. This could create issues pto shafts being too short, or maybe even top links on some machines with some implements.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I have the standard rock shafts on my 3 pt. hitch. I would seem to me that this would make hooking up implements easier in that you don't have to wrestle with the implement while at the same time holding the rock shafts apart to get them on the mount studs. You could pick it up for underneith and the rock shaft arms have a certain amount of lateral play in them. Seems like it would make things easier.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This system also appears to set the implement back further behind the tractor tires which may help out with implements that are a close fit behind the rear tires such as a rotary cutter.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The John Deere Imatch seems to work well also but you need to install the required bushings, etc. Looks like both will work well.


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

We started selling these hitches last month.......they rock!

One fellow bought a set,his 2 buddies called and each ordered a set a day later.

Simple,well made and greatly simplify hitching up.

Wish I'd thought of it....


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

How much are you selling them for? I was thinking about looking at a set or maybe even testing them out and post an evaluation. Do they maintain as tight a mount as a standard 3 pt. mount? (i.e. no extra play or slop in the links?)


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

northern tool sells them too


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Chief,
You got an message


----------



## Jd5203 (Feb 22, 2013)

Live Oak said:


> These might make a welcome additon to your 3 pt. hitch rockshaft arms, especially if you did not get the telescoping links. The website did not give any pricing information so you will have to send an inquiry.
> 
> Pat’s Easy Change System


I bought the pats quick change and it didn't work for very many of my attachments, found it easier to use a sledge hammer and an eight foot digging bar. I'd get the telescoping links.


----------

